

Windows 8 won’t play DVDs - derpenxyne
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/microsoft/9246493/Windows-8-wont-play-DVDs.html

======
swasheck
"Data indicates, however, that only 6 per cent of Windows 7 users ever used
Media Center."

Indeed. I'm glad to see that they're getting rid of the bloat (that is
underutilzed).

------
swintona95
I agree :D

